# Glückliche Männer



## Krone1 (4 März 2016)




----------



## wolf2000 (4 März 2016)

Glück,so wird es definiert.


----------



## CukeSpookem (4 März 2016)

... Aber nur drei von vieren haben das Personal zum Bier holen !---


----------

